# anyone with some ideas on why an AW drag strip controller wont work



## ajcjr (Nov 14, 2010)

i set up the NTB set for my 6yr old, all the cars work, lights work, and then we swapped tracks and it all worked only thing is the controller, i took it apart everything is connected, i move the connectors closer to the resistor wires it worked for one shot and then i closed it and it doesnt work anymore. i am going to call for a new one but just wondering if anything i can check pretty quick

thanks


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Does the "good" controller work on either lane?? If you have another tomy controller, I would try that/ Hope this helps.

Larry


----------



## ajcjr (Nov 14, 2010)

one controller works in both lanes, the cars work in both lanes


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

with a multi meter i would check both wires end to end for breaks or contact.


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Wire broken inside the insulation. Pull on the wires ( running the length between your thumb & forfinger ) and see if the insulation stretches in one spot, if it does, there's your break.......


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I have had no problems with the controllers, but have flattened 2 sets (12) batteries in 2 days!!!! For some reason the batteries are going flat very quickly.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Kiwi, batteries? ours run an a wall wart AC/DC transformer. can you adapt an AC/DC power pack to replace the battery unit?


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

alpink said:


> Kiwi, batteries? ours run an a wall wart AC/DC transformer. can you adapt an AC/DC power pack to replace the battery unit?


Is this true? I thought the track was wall wart powered and the staging lights were battery powered.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Sorry should have explained better. Yes using the wall wart for the track. The batteries are in the staging lights and finish lights. Both the staging lights and finish lights have a on/off switch. The kids may have left it on the first day, but I replaced the batteries with fresh ones yesterday. Tested it and it was all working! Went back a couple of hours later and they were flat again???


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

sorry, I haven't opened either set I have. didn't know the lights work on batteries. I would try buying a multi-volt AC/DC transformer at a supply place like Radio Shack to replace the batteries with. yes, that would be really frustrating to have batteries going dead frequently.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

alpink said:


> sorry, I haven't opened either set I have. didn't know the lights work on batteries. I would try buying a multi-volt AC/DC transformer at a supply place like Radio Shack to replace the batteries with. yes, that would be really frustrating to have batteries going dead frequently.


No problem. I thought they had two different sets,one with battery staging lights and one with wall wart power and whatever you got is it. Hooking up a multi-volt transformer would be the way to go.


----------



## LightFighter (Jul 12, 2005)

kiwidave said:


> Sorry should have explained better. Yes using the wall wart for the track. The batteries are in the staging lights and finish lights. Both the staging lights and finish lights have a on/off switch. The kids may have left it on the first day, but I replaced the batteries with fresh ones yesterday. Tested it and it was all working! Went back a couple of hours later and they were flat again???


since it uses photo cells leaving it on in a dark room or in the dark will run the batteries down


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Sorry didn't mean to hijack your thread ajcjr! Any luck with the controller?


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Glad to hear AW's quality control is up to par :thumbsup::devil::jest:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Anyone ever figure out the controller thing here?

Had a friend over yesterday with the 2 in 1 track from NTB.
He hooked it up and one of the controllers wouldn't work. Cars tested okay.
We found out these controllers are polarity sensitive. Why? Don't know, never seen this before.
But, if you flip the plug over on a working one, it wont work. Flip it back, works just fine.
I don't know if all the tracks are this way. These are the thumb controllers.

Other than that, we had fun with the track.


----------



## woodcote (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm using the NTB set-up with Tomy set controllers and a European Tomy power pack. It got its first run out today.

I had the same issue with one controller on Lane 2. I flipped over the plug and it was fine. 

The same controller works both ways on Lane 1 and my other 3 Tomy controllers work both ways on both lanes :freak:

It is great fun, there's no doubt about that. I can't wait to get it to our HO club (www.whoracing.org.uk) where I'm sure a scale 1/4 mile strip is going to become a popular side-show to the monthly racing 

One thing I did to get the cars to stop after the finish line was to slip some lexan between the track connections to stop the current. I'm sure the same could be done with insulating tape or cutting the 'spring' part of the connector.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Whew, I thought we were the only ones!!!
We were thinking about the shut down area the other day.
Why not just put tape over the track? That way you dont have to modify it.
Clear packing tap over, let's say, a 15" section.
Just a thought.


----------



## woodcote (Mar 24, 2009)

That would definitely work too :thumbsup:


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Seeing how the electrical tabs on Tomy track is not easy to alter. I am going to try the old Aurora 15" straights with a 3" adapter track. I can then bend the electrical tabs on the old AFX to not make contact which makes for a long powerless section of straight for shut down. Just a thought. 

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

i have 40 inch dead track for shut down which is just enough for some cars but not others . so i wired in a couple of light bulbs,(12 volt duel filament auto bulb) one to each lane on dead track made a big difference. good or bad it works.


----------

